# La Cabana Beach & Racquet Club



## maggie mae (Feb 18, 2006)

This resort is coming up as available when I do an on line search for a potential honeymoon destination for my daughter. Not being familiar with the resort (I have read the reviews here on TUG), I'd like to ask for TUG members opinions as to if this would be a good place for a young couple on their honeymoon or not? Is the beach easily accessible from the resort? My daughter is concerned about having to cross the street to get to the beach, are these concerns justified? What is a studio or lockoff unit like here?

Thanks for all the help and feedback.

Maggie Mae


----------



## debraxh (Feb 18, 2006)

The beach is across a very busy road from the resort, but that didn't bother us too much, you just have to be careful when you cross.  

The studio we were in was the smallest I have ever stayed in.  When the murphy bed is pulled down, there's barely room to move around.  There is no soundproofing.  When we were trying to sleep we could hear the lady next door talking on the phone to her mom.  We were awoken every morning around 7am by the kids and the TV next door.

I would never stay there again, at least in a studio.


----------



## chrisnwillie (Feb 18, 2006)

I can't answer what the studio is like, as I have never been in one. 

The street to cross is a small, 2 lane road, and not a big deal, but you do have to cross it to get to the beach (and early, I might add, as palapas are reserved early by the people at that resort). 

This is the biggest resort on the island with 800+ rooms and there are usually lots and lots of kids there, even when it's not school vacation time anywhere. Just something to consider if this is a honeymoon. 

There are two parts to the resort....the Beach and Rackett Club which is the "front" units, on the road, and then behind there are the Villas. The Villas, IMHO, are a bit nicer as they are bigger, but you need to walk thru the BRC to get to the beach. 

The pools are very nice at LaCabana, as is their Happy Hour.


----------



## JUDIE25 (Feb 19, 2006)

Other than the fact that the resort is in Aruba, I cannot recommend LaCabana for a honeymoon.  It is all the opposite things I would associate with a honeymoon --  family oriented, crowded, noisy, impersonal.

If I were looking for a honeymoon, I would want secluded, quiet, service oriented and mostly adult.


----------



## chrisnwillie (Feb 19, 2006)

JUDIE25 said:
			
		

> Other than the fact that the resort is in Aruba, I cannot recommend LaCabana for a honeymoon.  It is all the opposite things I would associate with a honeymoon --  family oriented, crowded, noisy, impersonal.
> 
> If I were looking for a honeymoon, I would want secluded, quiet, service oriented and mostly adult.



The only resort in Aruba that has the qualities mentioned above is the Bucuti Beach Resort and their new Tara Wing is perfect for a honeymoon. 

www.bucuti.com


----------

